# Logitech G15 oder  Logitech G510 ?



## pc boy (29. April 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich brauche mal wieder ein bisschen Beratung...
Und zwar geht es um eine neue Tastertur:

Ich weiß. dass Logitech da so ziehmlich alleine die Marktspitze betreibt und habe mich deshalb auch nach Logitech umgesehen.
War bei der Maus genau so. Habe nämlich eine MX518.
Also zurück zur Tastertur.
*
Eigentlich gibt es da nur 3 Tasterturen, die für mich in Frage kämen:*

1.) G15Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

2.) G510 Logitech G510 Gaming Tastatur schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

3.) G19 Logitech G19 Gaming-Tastatur USB schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Eigentlich gefallen mir ja alle... Jedoch werde ich die G19 wegen ihren einigen schlechten Aussagen nicht nehmen. Und außerdem hat sie ein sehr schlechtes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

*Bleiben noch G15 und G510:*

Da tu ich mich mit der Enscheidung wirklich schwer.
Die Beleuchtung finde ich bei der G510 besser.
Design finde ich bei der G15 moderner.
Tastenanschläge kenne ich nicht... ->weiß also nicht welche Tasten besser sind
Preislich ist natürlich die G15 besser.

Leider stehe ich nicht im Geldregen, sondern bin knapp bei Kasse. Beides wäre bezahlbar, allerdings könnte ich auch die 30€ sparen und dafür z.B. zwei Lüfter oder ein neues, gutes Mauspad (brauch ich auch bald mal wieder) oder eine Lüftersteuerung und sonst noch andere Dinge kaufen. Oder ich lege das Geld in meine neue Graka...

*Lohnt es sich also die G510 zu nehmen, die ja etwas teurer ist als die G15 ??? Oder ist außer der Beleuchtung und der erhöhten Anzahl von G-Tasten nicht anders/besser ?!

*Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen könntet und wäre euch auch dankbar, wenn ihr mir noch weitere Vorteile/Features im Vergleich der beiden Tasterturen sagen könntet.

Gruß pc boy


----------



## s|n|s (29. April 2011)

Logitech ist einer der Marken, die sich als "Gaming" hinstellen, bei Tastaturen behaupten, sie wären für Gaming optimiert. Dann testet man sie und merkt, dass, wenn man beim spielen schräg laufen und gleichzeitig etwas markieren will, das nicht funktioniert, weil nur 2 Tasten gleichzeitig gedürckt werden können.
Dazu kommt, dass der verwendete Unterbau der Tasten schneller verschlissen ist, ist als eine aktuelle Grafikkarte.
Meine G11 maltretiert mich seit längerem und sie hat erst ein Jahr auf dem Buckel. Wird ausgetauscht.

Von Logitech rate ich ab. Vor allem im Preis-Segment von über 120,-€.

Ich würde zur Steelseries 6Gv2 raten, die ist günstig und hat alles, was man braucht.

Welche Ansprüche hast du an die Tastatur?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

Also die G510 ist etwas neuer, daher TEchnisch einen Ticken besser, was aber zu vernachlässigen ist!
Aber dass Logitech bei den Tastaturen die Marktspitze ist, halte ich für ein Gerücht!
MAn kann sich noch die Microsoft Sidewinder ansehen, dann die ganzen Tastaturen von Steelseries, usw.!
Aber das wichtigste ist, dass du mal irgendwie probefühlen gehst!


----------



## poisoniC (29. April 2011)

Wenn du schon schreibst, dass du nicht viel kohle hast und das an der g15 gesparte auch fürn mauspad o.ä. ausgeben würdest, dann würde mir die entscheidung nicht schwer fallen. Ich hab auch die g15, schon seit mehreren jahren. Sie funktioniert noch wie am ersten tag und hat einige lans mitgemacht. Ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit der verarbeitung und der qualität. Achja und ich benutz sie zusammen mit der MX518 auf einem Roccat Taito Mauspad. Kannst dir ja mal angucken, schön groß, gute gleitfläche, rutscht nicht, leicht sauber zu machen und preislich auch im rahmen.
MFG poisoniC


----------



## koxbox (29. April 2011)

> Ich weiß. dass Logitech da so ziehmlich alleine die Marktspitze betreibt und habe mich deshalb auch nach Logitech umgesehen.



Natürlich ein aussagekräftiges Argument über die Qualität einer Tastatur..... 
Gegen die Nager von denen hege ich zwar keine Einwände, aber die Keyboards sind marketingtechnisch höchst gut in Szene gesetze Kacke . 

Muss es ausgerechnet Logitech sein, weil sie in verkaufszahlen Marktführer sind ?
Alternativ setz ich mal die Microsoft X4 in den Raum, deren Tastenanschlag fühlt sich deutlich besser an als die schwammigen Logitech Keyboards.
Solltest aber am besten mal bei MM alle deine Favoriten probetippen


----------



## pc boy (30. April 2011)

Ok, also wenn ich so alle Antworten zusammenfasse, sind hier alle gegen Logitech . Und das, obwohl in anderen Treads auch gerne Logitech Tasterturen empfohlen werden . Naja, egal...
Also die Microsoft X4 (Sidewinder) habe  ich mir gerade angeschaut... Die hat mich aber mit ihren Kommentaren nicht wirklich überzeugt (die Wertung sagt alles).
Die 6Gv2 dagegen ist schon etwas interessanter. Gute Bewertungen sprechen sich. Jedoch gefällt mir das Design nicht sooo gut. Ist einfach etwas zu schlicht.

Hier nochmal, was mir an der Tastertur wichtig ist:

-ein paar belegbare Tasten
-Beleuchtung
-gute Verarbeitung
-richtig gute Tasten (Druckpunkt etc.)


Gruß Torben


----------



## Speedy100 (30. April 2011)

hi..

ich kann seit jahren über meine G15 nicht klagen, hab keine probleme und bin zufrieden und kann sie nur weiter empfehlen.

*Mfg
Speedy*


----------



## netheral (30. April 2011)

Wenn du auf die meist unerreichbaren Makrotasten verzichten kannst, kann ich dir die Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard ans Herz legen. Nur weiss ich nicht, ob sie mit USB NKRO hat, also du unbegrenzt viele Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kannst.

Hatte lange Zeit selber eine Logitech Tastatur - die G11, die ja quasi der alten G15 ohne Display entspricht. Die Makro-Tasten konnte ich nicht erreichen, außer mit dem kleinen Finger und enormen Verrenkungen - daher nie genutzt.
Ich dachte lange, die G11 wäre so ziemlich das Non-Plus-Ultra. Dann habe ich auf einer mechanischen Tastatur getippt. Naja, der Frust war groß, als ich daheim wieder auf meiner Logitech 10 Seiten tippen musste. 

Wenn du nie eine mechanische Tastatur wie die Mionix, die Celeritas von Zowie, die ich besitze oder ein 20 Jahre altes IBM Modell M benutzt hast (die 20 Jahre alten Teile schlagen sogar jetzt die nagelneuen Logitech bretter noch, nur so btw.), wirst du die Logitech sicher alle top finden. Nur wenn du einmal mechanisches Blut geleckt hast, kommt dir eine Rubberdome Tastatur nur noch als Gerät für den Zweitrechner in Frage. 

Und ja, der Preis ist gesalzen. Die Tasten halten aber 50 - 60 Millionen Anschläge aus. Die Logitech Rubberdomes können ca. 3 - 5 Mio aushalten. Die Betonung liegt auf können. Praktisch sind die Tastaturen nach 2 - 3 Jahren im Eimer. Klingt nach viel, aber wenn du dir anschaust, wie viele noch das IBM Modell M am Start haben, von denen einige in den späten 80ern gebaut wurden, dann wirst du das mit anderen Augen sehen. 

BTW: Dass hier so viele Logitech, MS, Roccat etc. nicht sehr positiv gegenüberstehen hat einen Grund: Alle verbauen sie einfachste Rubberdome Technik, die einfach gegen eine mechanische Auslösung keinen Stich sieht. Es ist praktisch einfach 5 Ligen darunter. Alleine der taktike Druckpunkt ist total göttlich, schont die Gelenke etc. Heißt soviel wie: Man muss die Tasten nicht vollständig eindrücken, um eine Reaktion zu erhalten, da die Mechanik auf halbem Weg auslöst. Bei meiner G11 musste ich nach zwei Jahren gut hacken, um wirklich vernünftig schreiben zu können.


----------



## s|n|s (30. April 2011)

netheral schrieb:


> Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard[/URL] ans Herz legen . . . ob sie mit USB NKRO hat, also du unbegrenzt viele Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kannst.



Die Mionix hat mit USB 6KRO.


----------



## netheral (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn dadurch rund um WASD keine Enschränkungen vorhanden sind, wird das auch locker reichen.  Die Hand hat ja nur 6 Finger. Aber es ist schon ein schönes Gefühl, NKRO zu haben.

Früher hatte ich immer das Problem, wenn ich mit W und Shift in CS geschlichen bin, dass ich mit den Zahlentasten nix mehr ansteuern konnte.
Und da muss man ehrlich sagen, ist die Logitech G11 super gewesen: Das ging dort.

Die Logitechs sind auch alle keine schlechten Tastaturen, auch wenn für die Technik gnadenlos überteuert. Die mechanischen sind nur um Welten besser. Das sind dann die Ferraris unter den Tastaturen. Wem der GTI reicht, kann auch eine gute Ruberdome Tastatur verwenden. Finde es jedoch gut, dass mechanische Tastaturen im Kommen sind. Das beweist, dass nicht nur neue Sachen gut sind, sondern manchmal auch die "alten Hasen" durchaus noch etwas reißen.


----------



## s|n|s (1. Mai 2011)

Über USB haben auch alle NKRO-Tastaturen nur 6KRO. NKRO gibt es nur über PS/2. Zum Beispiel bei der Steelseries 6Gv2. Die Mionix kann man, so wie ich das verstanden habe, nicht über PS/2 anschließen, weil der Controller das nicht kann.

6KRO über USB reicht auch völlig. NKRO ist overkill.


----------



## pc boy (1. Mai 2011)

Ok, also die Mionix Zibal 60 gefällt mir sehr gut. Natürlich ist das Design längst nicht so schön, wie bei der G15. Und auch die belegbaren Tasten sowie Multimedia Tasten sind nicht vorhanden. Jedoch ist natürlich das Schreibgefühl hingegen klasse .


----------



## netheral (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, die Multimediatasten liegen mit auf den F-Tasten, deren Belegung man über die spezielle Taste, die idr. eine Windows-Taste ersetzt, aktivieren kann.

Ich nutze z.B. die Celeritas, die das gleiche System hat und komme damit wunderbar zurecht, auch wenn ich Anfangs recht skeptisch war, ob ich mich daran gewöhnen würde.
Nur mit einer Tastatur ganz ohne Multimediatasten käme ich auch nicht klar - mein Headset hat keinen Lautstärkeregler. Und mitten im Spiel auf den Desktop wechseln und alles per Mausklick machen, wenn das Telefon klingelt, ist mir auch zu umständlich. Tools für Hotkeys in Windows 7 gibt es soweit ich weiss nicht.

Somit mag ich diese kleine, aber feine Lösung der bekannten mechanischen. 

Zum NKRO: Denke auch, dass 6KRO reicht. Meistens hat man ja eh nur eine Hand an der Tastatur beim Zocken. Wenn es alle Tasten betrifft und nicht an 3 verschiedenen Stellen. Aber da die Mionix eh fürs Gaming konzipiert ist, wird das alles wohl schüssig sein. Und ich kenne wenige Spiele, wo man zu zweit auf einer Tastatur rumdönert.


----------



## Ulami (6. Mai 2011)

Hatte lange und erfolgreiche Jahre mit der alten G15rev1 (blau, 18Makrotasten, großes Display) und wollte die nun auch für meinen neuen Rechner. Hab ewig auf ebay nach einer guten gebrauchten gesucht und bin wegen den deutschen Versandkosten schließlich doch bei der G510 gelandet. Erfüllt alle Erwartungen, wobei ich heute nimmer der Hardcorezocker von früher bin und sie nicht exzessiv nutze. Sie hat auch leider kein schwenkbares Display mehr und die letzte Zeile geht im normalen Blickwinkel unter (Bilder hier: Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531) Bewertungen | Geizhals.at EU), aber damit hab ich schnell leben gelernt. Warum die alte G15 von Logitech umgemurkst wurde, versteh ich bis heute nicht. 

Wenn du in D lebst, würd ich dir mal einen Blick auf ebay nach einer schönen G15rev1 empfehlen ca30-35€. Sonst ist die 510er bei leichtem Manko am Display ein guter Ersatz!


----------



## Fresh Z (6. Mai 2011)

Hi,
nimm die G15 die ist noch am billigsten und eine mit der Besten.
Von dem restlichen Geld würde ich mir noch n Mäuschen bestellen


----------

